# hurt myself vacumming. Maybe its a sign...



## justkitty

That I should no longer vacuum hahahah.

Seriously ouch though. I feel as if I have ripped all my side muscles! :dohh:


----------



## SabrinaKat

Just get the other half to do it -- if you're in 2nd trimester, then it's too difficult to bend over, right? works a charm for my other half? HAHAHAHAHA!

best wishes


----------



## RBurnett

yeah i dont do too much house work cos it hurts my belly so now I watch, might do a bit of washing up! hehehe...!


----------



## justkitty

Problem is DH works full time and I am self employed and only work 10-15 hours a week tops and I feel guilty asking him to do more :-(


----------

